# Chipped Middle Archaic axes



## Son (May 29, 2010)

Found these in Florida. First two were found together. Chipped chert axes. Would like to see others for a comparison if anybody's got em.













This one is made of raw coral, and is about 5 inches long.


----------



## dmedd (May 30, 2010)

Very nice axes Son. Were these associated with Bolen points?


----------



## Willjo (May 30, 2010)

*Chipped axes*

Here is a couple from Burke county Ga. I have found some more but they were rougher than these. The white one is 5.5 inches and the other is 4.5 inches long.


----------



## Son (May 30, 2010)

Willjo, Your's appear to be Early Archaic, associated with Bolens etc.
Those i posted were found in a Middle Archaic site associated with Thonotosassa, Fl Hamilton and other related types.

Here are some Early Archaic axes I've found.






Thinking that Middle Archaic chipped axes are very rare, i thought a post about em would confirm that.  
Axes found as isolated  finds usually don't give much information unless they fit those notched forms.

The axe below was an isolated find, so no telling the cultural period. Even though it was picked up in a plowed field, the notches appear to be new. Now that's confusing. Guess it's possible the plow/disc could have hit it like that.


----------



## Son (May 30, 2010)

Here's a picture of a chipped axe found in China. Had a Chinese fellow send the picture to me with questions. Havn't heard from him since.


----------



## dmedd (May 30, 2010)

Those are some nice finds Son and Wiljo. I'm hoping my Bolen site that produced the eggstone will have some axes also.


----------



## Son (May 30, 2010)

Eggstones, I've found four in all my years hunting, gave two of em to friends. Still have two. One is quartz and the other is hematite. A magnet will stick to it.














All found in Bolen sites..


----------



## Son (May 30, 2010)

It's Memorial weekend, remember our troops and Vets..


----------



## holler tree (May 30, 2010)

heres what Ive found they are kinda crude got a couple more laying around here somewhere. youve got my attention with the egg stone. is it worked on both ends Ive got something similar but its not as rounded as what you have so I'm still guessing it to be some sort of hammer stone. also included a pic of what I think may be some sort of small axe and a point I found last weekend what you think it is ? I guessed it to be a benton that they got a little crazy with   .


----------



## Son (May 30, 2010)

Early Archaic chipped axes, and that's a hammer.


----------



## whatsamerc (May 30, 2010)

nice pics..it will be about two weeks before i get back home but i will post some pics of my chipped axes then. they were found associated with pickwick, morrow mountain, savanna river, etc......benji


----------



## littleman102475 (May 31, 2010)

thats some good finds


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2010)

I've found a couple here, but don't have any pics. The ones here are usually made from quartzite, notched in the center, and are mostly associated with Guilford points (Mid-Archaic lanceolates.) The Savannah River-associated axes here are usually pecked-and-ground grooved axes.


----------



## JHannah92 (May 31, 2010)

Here's an axe I found a few years back.  Sort of resembles a couple of yours.


----------



## Son (May 31, 2010)

JHannah, your's looks like an Early Archaic form.


----------



## Son (May 31, 2010)

I have a collection of chipped, and ground axes or celts.


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's two found in the same field having late Archaic to early Woodland context.


----------



## runswithbeer (Jun 15, 2010)

*heres a flint axe or adze*

found coupla months ago


----------



## Son (Jun 15, 2010)

That's neat.


----------



## runswithbeer (Jun 15, 2010)

yeah dont know how it survived the plow, half was sticking straight up, i've got an insitu somewhere of it, if i can find it ill post it


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 15, 2010)

Found this one today


----------



## Bow Only (Jun 16, 2010)

Fish Hawk, that axe is a lot older than late Archaic.


----------



## Son (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree Bow, it's Early Archaic.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 16, 2010)

Awesome.Thanks for the info.Its my first axe.Were on a multi occupational site so I wasn't sure.We also found a couple Big Sandys and a couple Savannah rivers.


----------

